# Anybody taking it in Waltham?



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I was just curious if anyone was also taking the exam in Waltham HS


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Nope... Jeremiah E. Burke High School here...


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll be at Waltham H.S.

Scott


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by sapd324:
> * I'll be at Waltham H.S.
> 
> Scott
> ...


Oh it's on now....


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Unfortunatley 
I will be at Scummy New Bedford HIGH







hopefully there will be more air in there than Durfee in Fall River.


----------



## FRPDConstable (Feb 20, 2003)

I hear that about New Bedford.... Not a great place to take it. Look on the bright side it is on a weekend we don't have to go early to get scanned like you do during the school week.


----------



## Erose (Jan 22, 2003)

I will be at the lovely waltham hs, in the past it has been at watertown hs, not sure why the change this time around.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Probably has to do with the state budgeting. The more sites they open for the exam, the more overtime pay they have to dish out.


----------

